# Taking Out Liner Notes



## Plyte (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

I just joined this forum and am a relatively new CD collector for classical music. I've been listening for years, but only recently did I start buying CDs. One of the reasons why are the liner notes that come with them. But for some reason, I cannot get them out of the case. The cover page seems to be stuck to the outside plastic. Is there any special technique to remove and read the liner notes without possibly damaging the outside cover?

Thanks.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm. I've only had this once in over three thousand purchases - it seemed to be with a CD case that had been wet and the paper had glued itself to the plastic. I tried slipping a very sharp knife between the plastic and the paper, but all that did was to cut the paper into irregular pieces. If it happens again to me, then I would cut the booket so that the front page was left attached to the plastic and I could take the booklet out.

More common is that the booklet has been put back incorrectly and the small plastic lugs at the top and the bottom of the case have trapped the booklet. In this case, it is usually possible to slightly bend the booklet (without creasing it) and then to flatten it properly before putting it back neatly. If it is a thick booklet, pressing down the end to squeeze the stapled end is usually productive.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've collected CD's since 1993 or so and never had this problem, or even heard about anyone else having this problem. I'm sure you've just been out of luck! But if Headphone Hermit is right (and I believe he is), then a lot will depend on the weather and humidity of where you live and where you buy the CD's.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say I've ever encountered this - the only problem I've had with booklets is when some of them have been on the thick side so it was very difficult to manoeuvre them out without catching some of the pages on the bits of semi-circular plastic on the inside. HH's advice is welcome, as I never knew a way around it without doing some damage.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I've collected CD's since 1993 or so and never had this problem, or even heard about anyone else having this problem. I'm sure you've just been out of luck! But if Headphone Hermit is right (and I believe he is), then a lot will depend on the weather and humidity of where you live and where you buy the CD's.


I think it was from a shop where there had been a fire and the CD was water-damaged. I can imagine that using the CD case as a coaster and spilling liquid onto it might have the same result ( .... I can't remember where, but in the last 48 hours someone on here suggested a particular CD was only suitable for being used as a coaster. They are probably undergoing CBT at this moment!)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think this is just due to not being familiar with jewel cases. I have to say, the jewel case is one of the worst examples of industrial design I've ever seen. It's awkward, non-intuitive and fragile. I chucked all my jewel cases long ago and put my CDs in safe keeper books.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Plyte, you never said why you are unable to get the booklet out of the box. We are all guessing what might be the problem: water damage, thickness, etc.

I sometimes have difficulty removing the booklets. On the inside of the front cover of the case along the right edge (when opened), you will notice some ridges or buttons. They sometimes prevent removal. If you have sharp fingernails or a handy piece of scrap paper, you can slide under the cover of the booklet and lift it up and over the obstacle without kinking or damaging the booklet.

Also, along the top and bottom of the inside front cover, there are some tabs that sometimes get wedged between the pages of the booklet. You might need to slide the cover back toward the 'spine' (hinge) of the case to remove it or, if the booklet can be jiggled up and down, you might be able to reposition it, so that the tabs correctly line up to allow sliding the booklet out normally.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I find it difficult to pull out the liner notes from CD jewel cases. My fingernails are really short. And sometimes the liner notes that are thick are particularly difficult to remove. These larger liner notes barely fit beneath those plastic tabs. 

I have one CD where the tabs are rotated by 90 degrees. The liner notes are then bent to get them out and into the jewel case, rather than pulled beneath the plastic tabs. So it occurred to me that I should rotate my existing liner notes in my other CDs by 90 degrees. The liner notes are square so they fit. They bend easily into and out of the jewel case. The label on the spine remains in the same orientation, but the liner notes are rotated, but that's not a problem, especially when stored. Make sense?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Careful. This topic is in danger of going to 2 pages of solutions.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ Right ho!

leave it in the case - they seldom say something useful/interesting/comprehensible .... spend your time on TC instead :lol:


----------



## Plyte (Oct 15, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Plyte, you never said why you are unable to get the booklet out of the box. We are all guessing what might be the problem: water damage, thickness, etc.
> 
> I sometimes have difficulty removing the booklets. On the inside of the front cover of the case along the right edge (when opened), you will notice some ridges or buttons. They sometimes prevent removal. If you have sharp fingernails or a handy piece of scrap paper, you can slide under the cover of the booklet and lift it up and over the obstacle without kinking or damaging the booklet.
> 
> Also, along the top and bottom of the inside front cover, there are some tabs that sometimes get wedged between the pages of the booklet. You might need to slide the cover back toward the 'spine' (hinge) of the case to remove it or, if the booklet can be jiggled up and down, you might be able to reposition it, so that the tabs correctly line up to allow sliding the booklet out normally.


It's mostly the right edge. I can't seem to get the front cover of the booklet to lift above that edge without feeling like I will have to damage it. I was able to take it out with your scrap paper technique and I noticed there was some sort of static charge built up between the case and the cover that I had to overcome. I'm thinking that was the problem I was facing.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I think this is just due to not being familiar with jewel cases. I have to say, the jewel case is one of the worst examples of industrial design I've ever seen. It's awkward, non-intuitive and fragile. I chucked all my jewel cases long ago and put my CDs in safe keeper books.


Totally agree with Jewel case comment. Some labels have gone towards directing people to web sites for comprehensive notes, librettos, etc
I once had a problem similar to the OP. It was an ultra budget label recording, featuring completely unknown artists. I remember buying a Chopin disc and the liner notes were truly just tat; they were on the back of the cover note of the Jewell box, and there was no way to read them without removing them from the box and destroying it in the process.


----------

